
Costco's brilliant, contrarian and successful business model highlights - omalaya123
https://medium.com/@KarthRajan/costcos-way-of-doing-business-is-all-wrong-but-when-you-discover-the-reasons-of-costco-s-778060801c3c
======
robodale
Why I have not been buying their stock over the last 15-ish years, I'll never
know. My buying habits have certainly (fractionally) contributed to their
success.

